# A Soup Book?



## ajhuff (May 13, 2012)

The foods I struggle most with cooking are the foods I don't eat. I'm not really a soup eater. I would like to do more freshly made soups at work but am not finding many recipes that are conducive in my texts from school.

Can anyone recommend any cookbook(s) specific to soups? A professional oriented book rather than a home cookbook would be preferred.

Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (May 13, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> The foods I struggle most with cooking are the foods I don't eat. I'm not really a soup eater. I would like to do more freshly made soups at work but am not finding many recipes that are conducive in my texts from school.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any cookbook(s) specific to soups? A professional oriented book rather than a home cookbook would be preferred.
> 
> ...



James Peterson's Splendid Soups
or
the soup bible


----------



## obtuse (May 13, 2012)

Here's one that specializes in chicken soup http://www.amazon.com/Whole-World-Loves-Chicken-Soup/dp/0446676497 written by Mimi Sheraton. She also wrote http://www.amazon.com/The-German-Cookbook-Mastering-Authentic/dp/0394401387 which is one of my favorites. There are some good German soups in there too. She was also a food writer/critic for the NY Times. I can't think of any other soup specific book I have. I refer to Marcella Hazan and Giuliano Bugialli for Italian soups, Diane Kennedy and Rick Bayless for Mexican soups, Penelope Casas for Spanish, Julia Child's books for French, etc. A quick Amazon search brings up this book http://www.amazon.com/Splendid-Soups-Recipes-Master-Techniques/dp/0471391360/ref=sr_1_12?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1336963219&sr=1-12 which looks promising... the guy knows his sauces, so why not soup?


----------



## unkajonet (May 13, 2012)

Which Soup Bible? There seems to be a few of them out there by different authors.



sachem allison said:


> James Peterson's Splendid Soups
> or
> the soup bible


----------



## sachem allison (May 14, 2012)

the ultimate soup bible by Ann Sheasby or Jacque Pepin makes some good soups , try Essential Pepin: More Than 700 All-Time Favorites from My Life in Food


----------



## unkajonet (May 14, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------

